# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  10 lễ hội tháng Giêng đáng chú ý nhất tại Miền Bắc

## thietht

Nổi tiếng và kéo dài nhất là lễ hội Chùa Hương. Sau đó không thể bỏ qua lễ hội Yên Tử. Miền trung du phía Bắc cũng có rất nhiều lễ hội thú vị như hát xoan hay chọi trâu...



Lễ hội chùa Hương
Mỗi năm cả nước ước tính có khoảng 9.000 lễ hội lớn nhỏ rải rác khắp mọi miền Tổ quốc. Trong đó, miền Bắc chiếm đa số. Hầu hết các lễ hội đều diễn ra vào mùa xuân, nhiều nhất là vào tháng Giêng.

Ông bà ta xưa có câu "tháng Giêng là tháng ăn chơi", tới ngày nay, dù bộn bề công việc nhưng người Việt vẫn thu xếp thời gian để hòa mình vào những lễ hội khắp mọi miền Tổ quốc.

Didau xin giới thiệu 10 lễ hội đáng chú ý nhất diễn ra tại miền Bắc trong tháng Giêng. Đi chơi mùa lễ hội để cảm nhận được không khí náo nức, để được sống lại những khoảnh khắc quá khứ truyền thống được tái hiện.

Còn muốn vãn cảnh, tìm hiểu sâu sắc hơn về địa danh diễn ra các lễ hỗi, chúng tôi khuyên bạn hãy chọn thời điểm xa mùa lễ hội để tránh sự đông đúc, chen lấn và sự nhộn nhạo.

*1. Lễ hội chùa Hương*


Đây là lễ hội thu hút sự chú ý nhiều nhất của nhân dân cả nước mỗi dịp  Xuân về. Theo thông lệ, ngày khai hội từ mồng 6 âm lịch và kéo dài hết tháng 3. Năm nay, ngày khai hội chính thức là 8/2 Dương, được ban tổ chức hứa hẹn có rất nhiều điểm mới thuận tiện hơn cho du khách tới hành hương, tham quan.
Đầu tiên là việc mở rộng bến đò Thiên Trù để đảm bảo việc lưu thông trên sông đỡ tắc nghẽn như các năm trước. Tiếp đến là việc nâng cấp tuyến đường bộ lên chùa Hình Bồng bằng phẳng hơn để các cụ cao tuổi, người già, phụ nữ và trẻ nhỏ dễ di chuyển.


Trạm cấp cứu cũng được ạn tổ chức đầu tư và đảm bảo luôn có người trực để sẵn sàng sơ cứu với những du khách không may bị ngất, ngã... trên đường tham quan.

Về giá cả dịch vụ, vé đò thắng cảnh là 30.000 đồng/người (đã có bảo hiểm), vé đò phổ thông là 25.000 đồng/người, vé đò chất lượng cao là 35.000 đồng/người. Theo quy định, một thuyền được chở tối đa 8 khách mà phát hiện nhà thuyền thu vé cao hơn quy định, BTC sẽ xử lý nghiêm khắc. Hiện tại số đò đăng lý hoạt động tại chùa Hương năm nay là 4.600 cái.

Ban Tổ chức cũng thông báo, sẽ đảm bảo cho hệ thống cáp treo chùa Hương hoạt động thông suốt, hạn chế tối đa tình trạng phe vé, đồng thời sẽ phân luồng số người lên cáp treo để tránh ùn tắc. Giá vé khứ hồi đi cáp treo chùa Hương là 100.000 đồng/người.

*2. Lễ hội Yên Tử*

Năm nay lễ hội Yên Tử (thuộc xã Thượng Yên Công, huyệnUông Bí, Quảng Ninh) sẽ chính thức khai mạc vào ngày 10/1 âm lịch tức 12/2 Dương lịch.

Ngoài những nghi lễ truyền thống nhưdâng hương, lễ cầu quốc thái dân an, biểu diễn các tiệt mục nghệ thuật truyền thống, lễ đóng dấu thiêng Yên Tử… sẽ có thêm nhiều hoạt động mới hấp dẫn.

Đặc biệt nhất là sự tham gia của đồng bào dân tộc ít người quanh vùng núi Yên Tử và các vùng lân cận vào các hoạt động của lễ hội vừa làm phong phú cho các chương trình vừa gắn chặt tình đoàn kết của các dân tộc anh em.

Hệ thống cáp treo 2 chặng  từ bến Giải Oan đến chùa Hoa Yên và từ chùa Hoa Yên tới khu vực tượng An Kỳ Sinh đã được nâng cấp, đảm bảo việc vận hành trơn tru. Đồng thời  ban tổ chức cũng đã tăng cường hệ thống chiếu sáng trên đường từ cầu Giải Oan lên đến tận chùa Đồng nhằm tránh những tai nạn đáng tiếc xảy ra.


*3. Lễ hội đền Gióng (Sóc Sơn, Hà Nội)*

Khai hội vào ngày 6/1 âm lịch hàng năm.Lễ hội đền Gióng được tổ chức tại xã Phù Linh, huyện Sóc Sơn(Hà Nội). Theo truyền thuyết đây chính là nơi dừng chân cuối cùng của Thanh Gióng trước khi bay về trời.

Lễ hội  diễn ra trong ba ngày với đầy đủ các nghi lễ truyền thống như: lễ khai quang, lễ rước, lễ dâng hương, dâng hoa tre lên đền Thượng, nơi thờ Thánh Gióng.


Hiện tại, khu di tích gồm: đền Trình, đền Mẫu, chùa Đại Bi, đền Thượng, tượng đài thánh Gióng, chùa Non nước và các lăng bia đá ghi lại lịch sử và lễ hội đền Sóc.

Ngày 22/1/2011 Dương lịch vừa qua, Hội Gióng (gồm 2 lễ hội chính tại Sóc Sơn và tại làng Phù Đổng, huyện Gia Lâm, HN) đã được UNESCO công nhận là Di sản văn hóa phi vật thể đại diện của nhân loại. Do đó, năm nay lễ hội sẽ diễn ra trang trọng, hoành tráng, thu hút nhiều khách thập phương tới.

*4. Thú vị hội mở mặt tại Hải  Phòng*

Hội Mở mặt ( xã Phục Lễ, Thuỷ Nguyên, Hải Phòng ) diễn ra từ ngày 6-10 tháng Giêng. Theo tương truyền, các cô gái làng Phục Lễ nổi tiếng xinh đẹp nhưng quanh năm chít khăn vuông đen, che kín mặt. Ngay cả khi lấy chồng, nhiều cô vẫn e ngại không chịu bỏ khăn.


Lễ hội là một dịp hiếm hoi trong năm để các cô gái Phục lễ có tiếng xinh đẹp quanh năm che mặt được mở mặt qua cuộc thi sắc đẹp, làm quân cờ người. Hội còn làm cỗ chay, thi dệt vải  hát đúm.

*5. Hội chùa Keo (ngày 14 tháng Giêng)*

Chùa Keo thuộc xã Duy Nhất, huyện Vũ Thư, tỉnh Thái Bình.Chùa là một trong những ngôi cổ tự nổi tiếng bậc nhất ở Việt Nam. Gác chuông chùa Keo là một công trình nghệ thuật bằng gỗ độc đáo.

Từ thành phố Nam Định, qua cầu Tân Đệ, rẽ phải, theo đê sông Hồng, đi khoảng 10km là đến chùa. Nằm ở chân đê sông Hồng giữa vùng đồng bằng, chùa Keo với gác chuông như một hoa sen vươn lên giữa màu xanh bát ngàn của quê lúa Thái Bình. 

chùa thờ Không Lộ, có công chữa bệnh cho vua Lý Thánh Tông, được phong làm Quốc Sư. Ngoài lễ Phật còn có các trò chơi bắt vịt, thi thổi cơm và ném pháo...

*6. Lễ hội chọi trâu Hải Lựu* 

Diễn ra tại Lập Thạch, Vĩnh Phúc từ ngày16-17 tháng Giêng.  Đây là một trong những lễ hội văn hóa dân gian cổ xưa nhất (tương truyền có từ thời Hùng Vương) còn lưu giữ được dáng vẻ nguyên sơ, không có những toan tính cay cú ăn thua của con người, không có việc trâu bị tiêm thuốc kích thích, không có cá cược...

*7.  Hội hoa Vị Khê* 

Làng Vị Khê của xã Điền Xá (Nam Trực, Nam Định) là một trong những làng chuyên cây cảnh lâu đời nhất nước. Truyện xưa kể lại làng được hình thành từ thế kỉ thứ3, với tên gọi Nguyễn Gia Trang. Người có công đưa nghề cây thế về làng, hiện được thờ làm Thành hoàng là cụ Ngô Gia Tự.

Không ai biết tường tận nghề trồng cây cảnh Vị Khê có từ bao giờ mà chỉ nghe truyền lại rằng từ đời Lý, làng hoa này rất nổi tiếng về nghệ thuật uốn tỉa cây thế và trồng cây cảnh. Ở đây không hiếm những cây có giá từ vài trăm triệu, thậm chí cả tỉ đồng.

Ngày nay du khách đến làng Vị Khê sẽ được chủ nhân của làng vườn say xưa giới thiệu về các loại cây cảnh như bạch trà, lan hạc tím đặc biệt là quất Vị Khê rất được thị trường ưa chuộng. 

Lễ hội diễn ra  từ ngày 20 đến 30 tháng Giêng tại thôn Vị Khê, xã Nam Điền, Nam Trực, Nam Định.
8. Hội Xoan (từ 7 – 10 tháng Giêng)

Diễn ra tại Làng Hương Nha, huyện Tam Thanh, Phú Thọ. Lễ hội tưởng nhớ Xuân Nương, một nữ tướng tài giỏi của Hai Bà Trưng,

Khởi đầu lễ hội là tiệc cầu Xuân dâng Thành hoàng, theo truyền thống dọn cỗ chay, có củ mài và mật ong. Tục truyền việc mổ trâu “nồi da xáo thịt” diễn lại tích năm tướng của vua Hùng thờ thần sông mà thoát nạn, khi lên bờ tìm trâu mổ thịt, lấy da làm nồi nấu để tế thần sông.

Mồng 10 tháng Giêng diễn trò trình nghề ở bãi sông trước đình làng. Các vai diễn cày, bừa, gieo mạ, tát nước, bán con ngài tằm, bán bông rất hấp dẫn.

*9. Lễ hội Bà chúa Kho*

Đây cũng là một lễ hội lớn tại miền Bắc, nhất là đối với giới kinh doanh, làm ăn buôn bán. Cuối năm trả nợ, đầu năm đi vay bà chúa Kho đã trở thành một phong tục tồn tại lâu đời tại Việt Nam.

Đền bà chúa Kho nằm tại làng Cổ Mễ, phường Vũ Ninh, thành phố Bắc Ninh, tỉnh Bắc Ninh. Ngày khai hội vào 14/1 âm lịch. Lễ hội có tục dâng hương, khấn vay tiền Bà Chúa (tượng trưng) "cầu tài phát lộc". 

Theo truyền thuyết Bà Chúa Kho là người phụ nữ chịu khó, sau khi lấy vua nhà Lý, bà xin vua cho về vùng Vũ Ninh chiêu dân lập ấp, khai khẩn ruộng hoang, tổ chức sản xuất ở 72 trang ấp. Bà còn trông nom kho lương thực, bảo quản tốt quân lương trong và sau chiến thắng quân Tống ở sông Như Nguyệt (sông Cầu) năm 1076. Khi Bà qua đời, mộ của bà được đưa về thôn Quả Cảm nơi bà sinh ra. 

Còn ở các trang ấp, đều có đền thờ. Tại xã Cổ Mễ, nhân dân làm đền thờ bà Chúa tại núi Kho, nên còn có tên là đền thờ bà Chúa Kho.

*10. Lễ hội Lim (Bắc Ninh)*

Hội Lim là một lễ hội lớn của tỉnh Bắc Ninh, chính hội được tổ chức vào ngày 13 tháng Giêng  hàng năm, trên địa bàn huyện Tiên Du. Hội Lim được coi là nét kết tinh độc đáo của vùng văn hoá Kinh Bắc.

Hội Lim là một sinh hoạt văn hóa đặc sắc với dân ca quan họ nổi tiếng. Các làng quan họ xung quanh mang liền anh, liền chị tới hát giao duyên, hát đối đáp, thi hát với nhau ở trên bề, dưới bến.

Ngoài ra, có nhiều trò chơi dân gian như đấu võ, đấu vật, đấu cờ, đu tiên, thi dệt cửi, nấu cơm...


(Theo XaLuan)

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch lễ hội liên quan tại *tour du lịch lễ hội* - *tour du lịch đền chùa* - *tour du lich le hoi* - *tour du lich den chua*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch lễ hội, đền chùa click vào *du lịch lễ hội* - *du lịch đền chùa* - *du lich le hoi* - *du lich den chua*

----------


## Taeyeon0903

wow tháng giêng đúng là tháng ăn chơi nhảy múa  :cuoi1: 
Thích ghê

----------

